# Video of Wii linux running firefox and vlc



## notnarb (Nov 27, 2008)

Seeing as these videos came out today, I'm going to guess that this is new news

booting from HBC, opening firefox

Streaming audio then playing a movie


I don't know about you chuckleheads but I'm nearly urinating my pants with excitement.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 27, 2008)

Wonder when this version of wii linux will be released.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, that looks pretty good!


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 27, 2008)

If it can play the video at 30fps...i'm gonna piss my pants.


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats just sweet. Totally looking forward to that.


----------



## Screemer (Nov 27, 2008)

am i right with this: still no wifi support?

an an other thing. would it be possible to support higher resolutions than 640x480 with wiilinux?`


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 27, 2008)

If it runs skype/any_other_voip service and is able to run ssh (which it probably is, would just need some work) then I'm game. Perfect for a silent machine that I could have on 24/7 that can wake up my fileserver @ home. Also nice that you could put on your gtalk / aim /msn /irc. 

All in all sounds pretty nice (/me digs out his old 15" LCD).


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 27, 2008)

Can this mean Flash 9 support?


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 27, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Can this mean Flash 9 support?


I suppose Gnash should work. Is that flash 9 compat.?

Answer from google: nope, gnash doesn't support flash 9 yet. Partially works though. As for official ARM flash support, that ain't here yet, spam adobe for that one.


----------



## webyugioh (Nov 27, 2008)

So, this is an OS on a SD?
If any one knows,
how much space does it take up?

Also, if any one has it,
I want it too XD


----------



## cucukshow (Nov 27, 2008)

ohhhhh this maked very much my penis long

it will be soon for downloads???

hehe
greetz !
:-)


----------



## cardyology (Nov 27, 2008)

That does it, Im buying another wii.


----------



## Atoliana (Nov 27, 2008)

With vnc and ssh i'm happy.


----------



## Gus122000 (Nov 27, 2008)

I hope they put this up for download soon


----------



## War (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, looks impressive.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2008)

So beautiful...omg ;-; I want it bad...I have found my 3rd love for an OS...I will be having wet dreams tonight D:


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2008)

@"So, this is an OS on a SD", most operating systems are well below a gig when installed/made properly if that is your concern.

Back on topic, this may well make me regret trading my wii. At this rate the original xbox will lose the title of best sort of thing for this*.
My only concern, recent versions have been better than the earlier versions but firefox is a serious memory hog (regularly in the hundreds of megs, admittedly 3 windows with 50 or so tabs in each). Even with virtual memory that would not be nice.

*I have yet to try an overclocked/processor upgraded xbox with extra ram and a large hard drive so feel free to administer your preferred brand of chastising remark.


----------



## bertjan (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was pointed out to this thread by a viewer of the videos. As it happens, I've just prepared a beta version of xwhiite-linux. It's basically Xorg 7.1 on top of the existing debian etch / whiite, along with some drivers (wiimote, video) and useful apps (mplayer, vlc, xmms, firefox, opera).
The package is 140MB (bzipped), and uses around 500MB on the SD card. You'll need a homebrew-enabled Wii using homebrew channel or TP hack.

For installation, use the existing whiite installation guide on wiibrew.org (http://www.gc-linux.org/wiki/WL:whiite-linux), but instead of the whiite filesystem package, use my xwhiite package. Also make sure you use the latest whiite kernel (2.6.27b).

Anyone wants to test it out ? Just give me a shout here and I'll send it to you. 

regards,
Bert Jan


----------



## noONE (Nov 30, 2008)

oh, cool , i could check it out in a couple o' minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:
hmm, don't really got time for this today though.. i could test it in a couple of days though if it's ok with you..

(Wi-Fi still doesn't work, does it?)


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 30, 2008)

bertjan i'll test it just send me the thing.


----------



## bertjan (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope, Wifi doesn't work. You'll need the nintendo LAN adapter if you want network connectivity.

Download link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/168985945/debi...ite-0.1.tar.bz2.

For now it's on rapidshare, so only 10 downloads allowed. Be quick if you want it ;-)
I'm working to get a better host, in the meanwhile this will do.

Please note that X is configured for PAL resolution: 640x576. If your screen can't display this, you need to change the display resolution in /etc/xorg.conf to 640x480.

If you have any questions, just post them here or drop by in #gc-linux on irc.oftc.net!

regards,
Bert Jan


----------



## djdynamite123 (Nov 30, 2008)

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 will this wii linux ever have wifi support, i hope so, i don't use lan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That would mean more and more cables running half a mile up through the house


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn.Forgot to download it i wouldn't be able to use wifi though cause I don't have the lan adapter.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn, I missed my chance.


----------



## ephumuris (Dec 1, 2008)

This looks great. Will probably try it if it ever gets Wifi support.


----------



## dudicus (Dec 1, 2008)

So what is stopping us from putting the recent port of XBMC to linux on this?


----------



## bertjan (Dec 1, 2008)

New download link (thanks Ben64!):
http://ben64.com/debian-etch-4.0+whiite-0....ite-0.1.tar.bz2


----------



## bertjan (Dec 1, 2008)

dudicus said:
			
		

> So what is stopping us from putting the recent port of XBMC to linux on this?


I did look into this shortly, but i believe XBMC needs OpenGL to run, and if I'm not mistaken, that's a no-no on the wii..


----------



## upbumpo190 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is great! Too bad there isn't wifi support.

I found something about open GL for Wii on wiibrew.org.
Link

VLC =


----------



## skedone (Dec 1, 2008)

OH MY GOOD just one thought is kate installed coz the thought of making homebrew on the wii and testing on the wii i mean wow 

will install this later just got to find my spare card


----------



## bertjan (Dec 1, 2008)

I added a few things today:
- VNC server (with screen sharing: control your wii using a remote mouse+keyboard!)
- VNC client
- Microsoft remote desktop client
- on-screen keyboard

This will be, among other stuff, included in the next release.


----------



## maglat (Dec 2, 2008)

for you great work. keep it up.

if i plug in my 1TB external storage(ntsf) into the usb port from the wii, will you linux version detect it?
Is there any usb support like a usb keyboard?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 2, 2008)

bertjan said:
			
		

> I added a few things today:
> - VNC server (with screen sharing: control your wii using a remote mouse+keyboard!)
> - VNC client
> - Microsoft remote desktop client
> ...


Sounds good! I'd love controlling Linux on my Wii with my iPod touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or controlling my Ubuntu PC using the Wii... The possibilities are endless!

Edit: i just tried it, and it works quite well! Very nice work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only problem I have is that internet doesn't work for me. Am I missing something here? Do I need to configure it or something? It works fine in homebrew, games and the official Opera browser...
Edit: ah, I see, it isn't supported unless you use the Nintendo adapter... That's a shame.


----------



## Hitto (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds awesome. Will give it a try once the wifi kinks are ironed out!


----------



## bertjan (Dec 2, 2008)

maglat said:
			
		

> for you great work. keep it up.
> 
> if i plug in my 1TB external storage(ntsf) into the usb port from the wii, will you linux version detect it?
> Is there any usb support like a usb keyboard?


The usb drive should be detected. However, to use it, you probably need to mount it from the console. Open an xterm, su to root (password 'whiite'), and mount the drive, something like 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'. Afterwards, the contents of your drive should be accessible in /mnt.

Moest USB keyboards are fully supported.

EDIT: ah, i just noticed you wrote NTFS. I don't think that's going to work; there's no driver for NTFS included. I don't think there's a native one for the linux kernel at the moment.


----------



## bertjan (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I've made a short preview of some of the stuff that will be included in the next release: vnc server, vnc/rdp clients, and iPod integration with gtkpod (use your Wii as jukebox!). Check out the video here.

More info here.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

I am having problems installing it. I don't know how to format my SD card. I am using Ubuntu (for the first time).
Could some one help me out. 

Zargo,


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 3, 2008)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am having problems installing it. I don't know how to format my SD card. I am using Ubuntu (for the first time).
> Could some one help me out.
> ...


I installed it using Ubuntu. It wasn't too hard really.

I uesd gparted to format my SD-card. It's has a GUI, which makes things a lot easier. To start it, press alt+F2 and type "gksudo gparted" (or use Systeem -> Partitiebewerker). You will need to type your password, and then the program will start. You should select your SD-card and delete all of the partitions. Now create a new one of about 256 MB. Make sure you format it in FAT16. The rest of the SD-card can be filled up with another partition which should be formatted in Ext3. If you're done editing, use the V button (or Bewerken -> alle bewerkingen uitvoeren). Your SD-card will now be formatted. After that, extract the kernel to the FAT16 partition and the rest of the files (the ones which you can download in this topic from bertjan) to the Ext3 partition.

I could write a little guide with screenshots for this if a few people would be interested...


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Maikel Steneker,

What took me 15 minutes of bitching on the prompt cost me 3 mins on Gparted.


----------

